# Wetten Dass ???



## tom_oehler (3. November 2012)

Servus liebe Trial-Kollegen...

einige von euch haben es vielleicht schon über Facebook bzw. hier auf MTB-news.de mitbekommen... heute Abend ist mit mir wiedermal ein Trialer bei Wetten Dass vertreten. 

Ich werde gegen den amtierenden deutschen Meister im 400m Hürdenlauf in genau dieser Disziplin antreten... 10 Hürden (91,4cm) sind auf 400 Meter verteilt, sprich es bleibt genug Weg zum treten und Speed machen ;-) 

Problematisch wird der Untergrund, eine nasse Tartanbahn ist schon recht rutschig und leider hab ich keine Spikes so wie der Läufer... Und mit rund 35-40km/h schön über die Hürden zu kommen ist auch nicht ganz easy! Aber wird schon passen ;-)

Also, anschauen, Daumen drücken und fleißig voten nicht vergessen... gibt dieses mal auch ein Online-Voting auf http://wettendass.zdf.de 

Viel Spaß, lg, Tom


----------



## JanStahl (3. November 2012)

Geile Wette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, auch wenn ich die Sendung nicht leiden kann, werde mir das später mal reinziehen...


----------



## trialelmi (3. November 2012)

Viel Glück wünsche ich Dir. Ich drücke beide Daumen.


----------



## ingoingo (3. November 2012)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. November 2012)

gib ihm ordentlich


----------



## coaster (3. November 2012)

Alles Gute.


----------



## Monty98 (3. November 2012)

Viel Glück!
Hast aber eigentlich schon gewonnen... du musst als einziger nicht in dem Studio sitzen


----------



## DerandereJan (3. November 2012)

Jetzt gehts los


----------



## Stilli (3. November 2012)

Gib alles!!!

Jetz gehts los


----------



## Trailtrooper (3. November 2012)

Super!

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stilli (3. November 2012)

Geil!! un das bei den Bedingungen!!

Sauber gemacht!


----------



## coaster (3. November 2012)

Hammer !!! Schöne Roller. 100%ig gute Leistung. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (3. November 2012)

klasse


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2012)

Geile Nummer!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Bea5 (3. November 2012)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Chris_2012 (3. November 2012)

War sehr schön anzusehen - Gratulation.


Was mich etwas wundert, nur beim Wettkandidaten werden alle Marken-Logos abgeklebt beim Herausforder und beim Moderator nicht (Vaude, Nike, Oakley). Hat da die Requisite nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (3. November 2012)

Gratulation!!


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. November 2012)

Grad in der Mediathek gesehen, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Monty98 (3. November 2012)

Wird das immer noch von den Zusehern entschieden? Falls ja, heißts wohl "danke fürs dabeisein" fürn thomas.
Den Parade-Deutschen Jojo Typen mit der Extraportion Emotionen und allen "Stars" in seiner Wette wird wohl schwer zu schlagen...


----------



## Nduro (3. November 2012)

schöne Idee.


----------



## Slapshot666 (3. November 2012)

Sauber!


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. November 2012)

> Hast aber eigentlich schon gewonnen... du musst als einziger nicht in dem Studio sitzen


ja, oder vor dem fernseher. Wie Charlie Sheen den Robbie Williams parodiert hat hätte ich beinah ausgemacht.



> Was mich etwas wundert, nur beim Wettkandidaten werden alle Marken-Logos abgeklebt beim Herausforder und beim Moderator nicht (Vaude, Nike, Oakley). Hat da die Requisite nicht aufgepasst?


Ja, sowas ist schade und unverständlich. Eigentlich ist die ganze Sendung die reinste Promotion, den Trialern gönnt man aber kein Stück vom Kuchen. Einzig Danny Mac im Aktuellen Sportstudio durfte seine Sponsoren präsentieren, da wurde sogar gezielt draufgezoomt. Willkür. Naja, ich geh jetzt los und Buche eine Las Vegas Reise mit Dertours - warum weiß ich nicht.


----------



## tom_oehler (4. November 2012)

jaja, das mit den Logos war so eine Sache... die haben eigentlich alles am Rad mit Gaffa Tape überklebt, ein paar hab ich wieder runter gerissen, z.B. am Reifen haben sie Schwalbe überklebt 

Ein paar Logos hab ich ja trotzdem rein bekommen, POC und Maloja waren nicht so schlecht vertreten... aber anyway, man kann auch so was draus machen 

Freut mich auf jeden Fall dass es euch gefallen hat...


----------



## Apastoli (4. November 2012)

Überklebt ha ha, ich fand das bike auch so schwarz weiis live garnicht mal so schlecht.




sorry für das schlechte Bild, aber der Akku der kam war leer, und alles musste schnell gehen. Aber Bilder sollteste ja eh genug haben.
Auf jedenfall sehr sehr Geil.


----------



## JanStahl (4. November 2012)

10x92cm - vor Kameras. Respekt! 
Smooth gesprungen, cool as f.uck durchgezogen.

Genug des Denglischen - darf man das Rahmenmodell erfahren?


----------



## bike-show.de (4. November 2012)

wirklich gut. Sowohl Idee als auch die Umsetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2012)

Ich konnt's mir in der Mediathek nicht angucken (Ausland), daher [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj4Rrn9Mebw"]Wetten, dass ..? Fahrrad / Trial - Wette 03.11.2012 - YouTube[/nomedia] (für alle, die ggf. suchen).
Ist so eine Tartanbahn sehr rutschig aufm Rad?


----------



## cmd (4. November 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> darf man das Rahmenmodell erfahren?



Das sollte der gute, alte Syntace Trial Rahmen sein.
MfG, cmd


----------



## manurie (4. November 2012)

Ich hab mir die Wiederholung von der Sendung aufgezeichnet und angesehen. Voller Respekt, nicht eine Hürde wurde gerissen, ne ganz saubere Wette, selbst wenn der Hürdenläufer gewonnen hätte.


----------



## JanStahl (4. November 2012)

Ich glaub, Du hast Recht, siehe http://smooth.at/images/oziogallery2/hurdles/tom©MirjaGeh,com_01.jpg . Mir fehlen nur das Ventil und das Manometer auf den Bildern - konnte man die abnehmen?

Auf jeden Fall mal ein geiles Urban Bike!


----------



## dre (4. November 2012)

Respekt!

Aber das 301 bei der Vorstellung war doch gut im Bilde.

Und Trikot und Hose war en auch gut zu erkennen. Die Hose macht´s.......


----------

